# Tips For Heavy Big Bags



## Kool Rider (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had riders with very big bags and expect you to load them. It's only fair that uber automatically adds a tip charge for each bag. It's the same if a waiter gets a large group and a certain percentage is included in the bill.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Pay cut by 20% but you get 20% back as auto gratuity. Problem solved....UBER are you listening


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I never touch the luggage, I open the bumper guard, and let them load and unload.
Protect your back. No compensation when you hurt your back.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The worst is when you drop them off at their hotel, unload the bags from the car, and the little bell bop bouncing around who didn't do jack gets handed a cash tip.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

henrygates said:


> The worst is when you drop them off at their hotel, unload the bags from the car, and the little bell bop bouncing around who didn't do jack gets handed a cash tip.


I was a bellhop/valet for about 10 years. We got stiffed plenty of times.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

henrygates said:


> The worst is when you drop them off at their hotel, unload the bags from the car, and the little bell bop bouncing around who didn't do jack gets handed a cash tip.


Yes!! I've had this happen twice to where it felt like I was on Candid Camera, it was so Goddamned ridiculous. I was looking for the hidden camera everywhere because it was so ****ing unbelievable to the point of hilarity. Except I was the brunt of the joke.

Pick up pax at a hotel, I loaded two of her bags and the bellhop loaded two of her bags into my car. Pax handed the bellhop five dollars in cash. "OK, I'll get my tip at the airport" I thought. I drove her all the way to the airport (90 minutes from Hollywood to LaX - 15 miles in 90 long, painful minutes), through horrible Los Angeles traffic at 5 o'clock in the afternoon, unloaded all four bags for her, didn't get a cash tip or a tip in the app from that cheap ****ing herpes-covered ***** bag.

These people need reality checks and I want to be the person to provide said reality checks to them. Seriously, they are atrocious disgusting excuses for human beings.



TeleSki said:


> I was a bellhop/valet for about 10 years. We got stiffed plenty of times.


Not as many times as Uber drivers do I bet!


----------

